# THE LAST OF THE FEW: An Me.262 Pilot Remembers



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2011)

Hans Busch was a guest speaker at Planes of Fame in January when they flew the Flugwerks Fw-190. It was how I found out he had a book describing his time in the Luftwaffe.



Amazon said:


> *THE LAST OF THE FEW: An Me.262 Pilot Remembers*
> 
> This is the autobiography of Hans Busch, one of the elite of the Luftwaffe and one of the first men to pilot a jet propelled aircraft Hans begins with his service in the Flying Hitler Youth, his Officer Cadet days training on many aircraft up until his transfer to KG51 for ME.262 training in the last desperate months of the war trying to defend the Fatherland against the Terror Bombers of the Allies who were mercilessly attacking anything that moved in what was then left of the Reich. Hans recalls the many fascinating events in his life, such as his meetings with Hitler, Hans Baur (Hitler's personal pilot), and Luftwaffe Ace General Galland, amongst others. He describes his later life in his adopted homeland of the U.S., where he is in demand to speak to youth groups and young pilots about his life.



This Flight Jounal Magazine article covers some of the incidents that he describes in his book. Close Call In An Me262 - Flight Journal Magazine

I felt his book was a decent read and might interest those who know more about the Luftwaffe and the areas where he was stationed during the war. The book also had multiple pictures of him and the type of planes he flew during the war. Sadly, The Me-262 not being one of them.

A picture I was able to take of him at Planes of Fame on January 08. 2011. 







Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 21, 2011)

Added to my Amazon list! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cool Wheels and it will be added to my list also!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope you guys enjoy it.


Wheels


----------

